# Spotting



## jo66 (Oct 29, 2004)

According to my urine test they are showing me Five weeks pregnant. A visit to my crm confirmed this with a urine test on Wednesday. Today I have noticed slight brown spotting/disharge...Is this normal...

Thanks...


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Jo

I am nota nurse but can confirm some slight watery type spotting is very normal as it is the mucus cup getting into place and also some people spot all the way up to 12 weeks.

Hope this helps and congratulations
Megna


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Jo

I had spotting at 6 weeks. Was worried but told that it was just implantation bleed.  Just rest... it's a good enough excuse to put your feet up.

Congratulations on the BFP

Elly xxx


----------

